# Sad news and Partebrief for Greg Spira



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

With great sorry, I must announce the passing of my brother, Greg Spira.

Regarding the observance of Shiva, please send me a PM.

EDIT ON 9. Jänner 2012. A fairly comprehensive obituary is now online: *Greg Spira, Writer and Internet Pioneer, Dies at 44*

EDIT ON 6. Jänner 2012. A virtual memorial for Greg is now online at www.gregspira.com. This has links to articles and obituaries about him as well as links to some of his own articles.


----------



## nv6425 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry man...may he rest in eternal peace. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mustaine (Nov 9, 2007)

JSpira - 

I'm really sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mein aufrichtiges Beileid*

Lieber Jonathan,

Ich habe deinen Bruder leider nie kennengelernt, aber du hast oft von ihm erzählt und ich weiß, dass er dir sehr viel bedeutet hat. Er ruhe in Frieden.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft. Vor allem, um deiner armen Mutter beizustehen, die dich nun am meisten brauchen wird.

Alles Gute und Gottes Segen für die nun kommenden schwierigen Tage und Wochen wünscht dir

Dein Alfred


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Jon, you and your family have my deepest sympathies and condolences.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sorry for your loss Jonathan...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

My condolences...


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this Jonathan.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about your brother, Greg. My prayers are with you and your family....


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your brother's passing. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, sorry for your loss.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. 
My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and tour family.


----------



## wesleyan92 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jonathan - my deepest condolences for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Very, very sorry. Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## JazzyMac (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear. Thoughts into the New Year.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry for your loss, My condolences...


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, please accept my condolence.


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Really sorry for your loss, our thoughts and prayers are with your family


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

I am sorry to learn of your loss. My prayers are with your family.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

This is one of Greg's best articles (in my opinion) (it is in Slate magazine)
 Why do so many pro baseball players have August birthdays ...

Here is an obit
Baseball Prospectus | Remembering Greg Spira


Here are a LOT of interesting comments from friends re greg

 BBTF's Primate Studies Discussion :: Greg Spira, RIP


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Jonathan, I am very sorry.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Our Condolences. 44 is too young.


----------



## alex md (Nov 21, 2005)

My deepest condolences, very, very sorry for your lost.......


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Jonathan,
May sadness from your loss be reduced by fond memories.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Condolences to you Jonathan.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

My sincere condolences, Jonathan.


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

We have included him in our El male rachamim this New Year.


----------



## Heartsurg997 (Aug 1, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> With great sorry, I must announce the passing of my brother, Greg Spira.
> 
> Regarding the observance of Shiva, please send me a PM.
> 
> View attachment 306609


Jonathan so sorry to hear this sad news, our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## J-Star (Dec 17, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your family, Jonathan. I hope you are able to feel the support of everyone you hold close, as well as the strength of your brother's spirit.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Jonathan, thoughts and pragyers are with you and your family.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone for their kind words.

A virtual memorial for Greg is now online at www.gregspira.com. This has links to articles and obituaries about him as well as links to some of his own articles


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

So sorry Jon.

Those are nice stories and reflections in the "media" link.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

J,

My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Jonathan,

Please accept my deepest condolences and sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

A fairly comprehensive obituary is now online.

Greg created the Internet Baseball Awards in 1991, before anyone really knew what the Internet was and two years before the invention of the Web browser.

*Greg Spira, Writer and Internet Pioneer, Dies at 44*


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. If he was as kind, positive and helpful in his chosen field and with friends as you are in this board, particularly those like me with a first ED a few years back, he'll be really missed.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

LondonBlue and I are very sorry for your loss. Our deepest condolences. Kash


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

J, just seeing this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

To everyone who posted such kind words ten years ago when Greg died, thank you and danke.


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Jonathan, I'm so sorry for your loss. I never realized he was your brother until today, but I am familiar with his work as a baseball fanatic and loved his insights and his contributions (as well as yours). I hope you and your family can find comfort in knowing that Greg touched and enlightened so many in his far too short time here.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

shakes said:


> Jonathan, I'm so sorry for your loss. I never realized he was your brother until today, but I am familiar with his work as a baseball fanatic and loved his insights and his contributions (as well as yours). I hope you and your family can find comfort in knowing that Greg touched and enlightened so many in his far too short time here.


Thank you so much for your kind words about Greg. They’ve been shared with friends and family.


----------

